

Ask HN:Web hosting(LAMP) with a budget of $50/month? - anujkk

One of my friend is working on a web based startup(almost complete) that has been developed on LAMP stack. He is looking for a web hosting service that can handle huge traffic if required. He isn't into server administration that much so he will prefer a managed service. He is a student and can afford upto $50/month. Which web hosting service would you guys suggest in such scenario?
======
jeffmould
Check out Linode (<http://linode.com>). He will have to setup the server (i.e.
OS selection, install Apache, mySQL, and PHP), but Linode documentation is
excellent and their support is extremely helpful. The least expensive plan is
$20 a month, but it is easy enough to upgrade if additional bandwidth, memory,
or storage is required.

~~~
anujkk
Thanks for your suggestion. Is there any way to determine how much traffic a
linode 512 instance can handle?

------
rick888
1 and 1 Internet hosting. I've been using it for the past 4 years. I have a
$10/month account.

In the 4 years, I have had almost no downtime (only twice). When there was
downtime, I called up and talked to someone and my site went back up shortly
(within an hour or so).

------
bwg
I use MediaTemple's (gs) service. From my experience it can handle traffic
spikes fairly well. The only problem is that there are a lot of unplanned
downtimes. The good news is that their support is impeccable.

~~~
anujkk
Thanks. This appears to be a suitable option.

